# Battery Life



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

I need someone to analyze my battery. It keeps going down drastically. And then I shut my phone off and let it charge. When I boot it up its around 85-90 and within minutes its dropping to 60-70%. I have GPS on (but not being used) and 3G and Wi-Fi on when it says it is there. And most of the time it is just updating every 5 min for twitter and email. But the screen is off and for most of the day wifi is as well.

I am using CM7.2 with Tiamats Kernel. And I think I am on performance with 1113 MHz. I know the processor is over clocked but 998 MHz is not enough to handle all the things I do.

So is there anything else I can do to get better battery life without decreasing the smoothness of my phone (underclocking)?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgtiturbo (Feb 12, 2012)

I am also running CM7.2, but with the stock kernel, and am going ALMOST all day with heavy use (although during the work day,I use airplane mode, since I get no reception in my building and searching for a signal kills a battery likes it's no ones business; outside of work, from the time I get up till the time I get to work, 3 hours, then after work till bed, 8 hours). I would recommend sticking to the stock kernel, frankly. Just because Tiamat makes a good kernel doesn't mean that the stocker is a slouch.

998Mhz is not enough to do the things you do? What the hell are you doing with that thing? SETI? I'm running TSF Shell, smooth as silk, and recording screen video at 30fps with no problem at 998Mhz.

Sent via Tapatalk on my E4G


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

See I am running themed ICS CM7.2. And for some reason Go Launcher with Widgets doesn't work well at 998 MHz. It just lags. 1113 was the lowest I could get it to and still have it be fast. Apps like SetCPU are just a fail for me. Seems like I put in so much time to mess around with the settings and I get the same results.

See I like to have everything the same. If I have an ICS theme running in the settings then I want an ICS themed launcher and unlock. Which I have. Everything on my phone is themed.

So the question is can I keep themed and some how get better battery life?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Use a different governor. Performance sets your processor at the maximum mhz at all times. I use Interactive X or Smartass v2 and have no problems getting at least a day out of my battery. Light usage gets me almost two days.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

So I have been using SmartAssV2 and running at a min:691 max:806. But for some reason I am experiencing similar battery life. Little improvement but nothing amazing. And I basically have under locked it about 25% of what I was running before. Anything else I can do. I am going slowly continue to decrease the min and max till I get lag. I haven't played any games so I don't know if I can run Angry Birds at 806 MHz.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Set your minimum to 128 or 245 and maximum to 998 or higher if you like to overclock. There's no point in scaling your minimum that high. Set governor to Smartass v2, min value 128, Max value 998. That's what works is for me.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Going down to 128-768 on smartassV2. Going to see how long I can run without running out of charge. I won't be close to any charger tomorrow so a true test of my phones battery will be done.

And for some reason Go Launcher doesn't lag even at 768. Maybe an update made it less power hoggy...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgtiturbo (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, the minimum being so high will kill you. Especially when your screen is locked/off, there's no reason to have the processor burning through juice. I would second the previous posters comment: run a different governor and lower the minimum to 245. That way, it won't use much when it's not actively being used, then if you want to set the max to 998 or 1113, you'll have the extra oomph when you need it.

Sent via Tapatalk on my E4G


----------



## Rainbowtron (Apr 14, 2012)

I think others are missing the importance of your background data. If you're syncing email and Twitter every 5 minutes, that's probably draining your battery too, especially if you're pre-fetching content. Unless you really need instant alerts for urgent content, you should limit your sync frequency. My news and weather widget syncs every 3 hours, and email syncs every 15 minutes. I only prefetch enough for alerts.

I use CPU Tuner to fine-tune my governor with profiles. While my screen is off, I have everything at minimum with a power saving governor. On battery during normal use, I use the conservative governor at 245-422 MHz. I only allow my governor to scale higher than that while plugged in, or when I manually raise it under special circumstances because most apps don't need much CPU, but Skype and some games demand a little more.


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Might have just broken my phone because it got so laggy that I could not even text. I slammed it against my table, because it was the 4th time I was typing the same text, with the charging port down ward. And now the battery doesn't stay in the slot if I turn my phone so that the back is facing downwards, the battery falls off the connection and the phone turns off. So as a fix I taped the battery to my phone. Worst of all I have no insurance. So I will either get the Galaxy Nexus soon or will have to go back to my Transform. This is the first time I have done anything and it seems to be working fine now *knock on wood* so hopefully stay like this. I like this phone. And want to wait till the EVO 4G LTE comes out so compare to the Nexus to see which one is better.

I should get anger management. I love this phone because everything is in it but sometimes it just sucks. I was running at 245 - 998 on a smartassv2 when this whole thing happened. If it happens again and my phone survives my violent smashes, I am going back to performance 1113.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwgtiturbo (Feb 12, 2012)

If you stick with performance, battery life will blow. Just sayin'...

Sent via Tapatalk on my E4G


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

So been running at 245 - 998 on SmartAssV2 my battery life is below. I was using this like a normal school day. But instead of leaving 3G on I turned it off every time I turned off my screen.

Is this a good battery life. Also is there a way Android can automatically turn off 3G when screen is locked. And then turn it on when I unlock the screen. So I could turn my screen on in my pocket and then turn it off after a min. It would let Twitter and Gmail to refresh.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

Forgot the battery life screenshot...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

KM00000 said:


> So been running at 245 - 998 on SmartAssV2 my battery life is below. I was using this like a normal school day. But instead of leaving 3G on I turned it off every time I turned off my screen.
> 
> Is this a good battery life. Also is there a way Android can automatically turn off 3G when screen is locked. And then turn it on when I unlock the screen. So I could turn my screen on in my pocket and then turn it off after a min. It would let Twitter and Gmail to refresh.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


You're getting there buddy. If you're gonna do it manually, make sure to turn Wifi and GPS off too. GPS is a big battery drainer. Juice Defender does exactly what you want. You can set it up to disconnect your data and wifi radios when the screen is off then obviously turn them back on whenever you're using it. You can also set it up to turn on 3g by itself every few minutes so your accounts can sync.


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

MattIrsay said:


> You're getting there buddy. If you're gonna do it manually, make sure to turn Wifi and GPS off too. GPS is a big battery drainer. Juice Defender does exactly what you want. You can set it up to disconnect your data and wifi radios when the screen is off then obviously turn them back on whenever you're using it. You can also set it up to turn on 3g by itself every few minutes so your accounts can sync.


I actually got a new battery so trying if that fixes anything. So far it seems good. I think I ruined my old battery by wiping battery stats too much.

It was for 80% for a while. But when I got home I starting downloading things and listening to music. So it started dropping. I think this battery is good.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KM00000 (Mar 29, 2012)

So after few days of letting JuiceDefender work its magic and learn my phone this is the battery life. I pulled in about 15 or so emails. Hundreds of tweets. And sent a lot of texts. I was constantly using the camera a lot too near the end. Personally 13.5 or so hours is more than enough to last me the whole day. Counting about 8 hours of when I sleep, this type of battery life could last me 23-24 hours.

But I'm still open for ways of saving more battery.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

